# seedling stompers!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My pigeons and I have been having a great time flying and landscaping their loft. But here's the problem. Some of my birds don't want to go far and just hang out with me which is fine with me. However, their favorite place seems to be on the ground in front of the loft where I've planted a bunch of seeds which are now seedlings. I shoo them away and they come right back! It's like they know I don't want them there so that is where they want to be! I just hope some survive-seedlings that is.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well, you can always buy a few larger plants if it does not work out ....what seeds are they?..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

make a nursery tunnel out of hardware cloth. That will give the seedlings full sun and water while keeping your birds off of them. 

Keep in mind that the birds may eat whatever it is you plant there. We discovered our birds fondness for beans by watching them eat our entire garden. Never build your loft in the middle of your garden. 

BTW they also like onions, potatoes, carrots, and leeks. Lettuce and corn seem to be "out" but the other wild life prefers to clean those out. No garden for us this year...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> well, you can always buy a few larger plants if it does not work out ....what seeds are they?..


Michelle, they are a new kind of cosmos, pale pink with darker pink veins
and a double center! I really hope a few survive.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Jaysen said:


> make a nursery tunnel out of hardware cloth. That will give the seedlings full sun and water while keeping your birds off of them.
> 
> Keep in mind that the birds may eat whatever it is you plant there. We discovered our birds fondness for beans by watching them eat our entire garden. Never build your loft in the middle of your garden.
> 
> BTW they also like onions, potatoes, carrots, and leeks. Lettuce and corn seem to be "out" but the other wild life prefers to clean those out. No garden for us this year...


A nursery tunnel! I'll try it! Thanks!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Quick tip on this: wider hardware cloth is easier to shape, but narrower will hold up better. If you have an 18" make your tunnel our of 32" or 36" wide material to get a taller tunnel and make sure you support it at the apex. If you use 24" wide you wont need to support the center, but you may need to make "edge" cleats to hold the tunnel inside the 18" border. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love cosmos!.. and they do have to be planted from seed.. good luck with the tunnel!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, Jaysen! 
And Spirit, I love cosmos, too. And these are so pretty. If any of them make it, I'll get a picture!


----------

